# Salary for Teaching Assistant and Accomodation



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Whats the typical salary of a Teaching assistant in the UAE and the typical price per month for an apartment *2 bedroom, clean* in Sharjah? Cheap i dont mind traveling.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can get an 2 bedroom in sharjah for as little as 2 to 3k a month. Not the newest nicest buildings but they are clean. Alot of the buildings that my friends live in sharjah do not have central a/c and they tend to have no westerners living in them. If you do not mind that, then you can save quite a bundle. I would suggest looking at school in Sharjah though as trying to navigate over to shajrah during school hours would be very time consuming ordeal. Traffic to and from Dubai to Sharjah is horrible during rush hours. 

There was a thread recently about teaching assistance. You may want to have a look at it though before you get too far ahead of yourself. Is anyone coming with you that is also going to be working (spouse)? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/62871-typical-teaching-assistants-wage.html


----------

